# Problems in Barcelona?



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We have recently returned from a 9 week trip to France & Spain and have had a fabulous time. We were rather perturbed however by stories we heard on route of problems with 'bandits' when crossing Barcelona via the free motorways. We heard of 5 couples who had been robbed and personally met a Dutchman with a caravan who had been stopped by having a rock, attached to a rope,thrown around his towbar. He was then relieved of his passport, driving licence and cash.
We had actually travelled both ways on the free motorway with no problem but wondered if any of you out there had had any experience of this.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It is only logical that sooner or later caravans and motorhomes will be seen as easy lucrative targets for the Low life of this world .So what do the Barcelona police say? Or is this propaganda to get us to use the pay roads? 8)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It does happen but if you do not stop they cannot rob you. Somebody was on the forum the other day who had something thrown at them, they kept going. 
I had a tyre knifed in Barcelona a few years ago after taking the wrong road and came through the middle of the city. 

I was encouage to get off the main road so this kind bloke could help "rob" me in a side street. I told him in no uncertain terms in good old anglo Saxon to get lost.

Andy


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

It is not just motorhomes and caravans. My friend, her husband and two children were travelling to Spain last year and just before Barcelona, on the motorway, they heard a loud bang, a car at the side of them was franticly waving and pointing to the bottom of their car. They pulled over and the other car pulled in front, Les got out of the drivers side, another car pulls in behind. They were then robbed within seconds money & passports taken. Everyone was ok physically though. So it does happen saying that, it can happen anywhere.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't used the Barcelona routes for many years, these things have been going on for ages. There are even gigantic warning boards erected at each layby warning you about the possibility of being robbed.

Now go via Zaragoza, Teruel, Valencia and have never had any problems - hope I am not tempting fate!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

It happened us, the usual frantic waving and pointing from a black BMW by blokes in suits. We stopped just in case but fully aware of what might happen next. As I argued with the first bloke (as the van was fine) the accomplice got out and ran towards us crouching. I yelled in Spanish some choice phrases, they sped off. You have been warned!

Don't stop if you think the vans running OK, eyes on the road, the motorway around Barcelona is busy.

Peter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

6 years ago a load of us from our diving club went to Estartit on a two week diving holiday. On one of our non diving days my mate and family went to Barcelona in their Espace..
His wife had her hand bag with her purse and passports for all the family snatched when they were flagged down and told there was something hanging down and sparking on the road at the back of their car. They never saw Barcelona only the inside of a Police Station.. 8O 

Move on two years and we are having another diving holiday at Estartit,so they decide to go as a family again to Barcelona as my mate is an Architect and he was busting a gut to see the Architecture in Barcelona.. Come to some traffic lights, the passenger door flies open a hand comes in and snatches the handbag off my mates wife as she is sat there clutching it... Same thing money, passports gone.. 8O 

And he still hasn't seen Barcelona! :roll:

Me!.. No way will I go there now.


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

Horrible place Barcalona, will never go.

The Mrs was there a couple of years ago on a hen party and was grabbed my the throat. Luckly someone saw and scared off the low life robbing scum bag.

Heres one sure-fire way of stopping you getting robbed in your van....


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Simple precautions: Lock all doors, do not stop and keep going to nearest town/police station, sounding horn as you go.

Keith


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

We drive past Barcelona now and again, and go into the city occasionally by train. Never seen any problems.

I'm not a city person but I love the Barcelona


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm afraid it'd pretty common there, I've seen it a few times myself. Saw a guy pushing another into a Metro in the rush hour, and removing his wallet, and had quite a few friends with mobiles, PCs and Passports taken ... and there was this famous one:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/159923/windows_mobile_65_prototype_phone_stolen_in_barcelona.html

There is a dedicated web site http://www.robbedinbarcelona.com/

Worth reading TripAdvisor for all the sad experiences of people as well. It's not a good place, I'm sorry to say.

Cheers


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, crime has been rife in the Barcelona area for years. In the mid-eighties we had a hire car broken into on a motorway service area outside the city. And another day, on the same trip, the car was broken into for a second time when we were at the beach! Broad daylight on both occasions.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Non Barca*

I had three Incidents in two weeks in Spain.

Two Thugs and a Pitbull in Gandia whilst I was on foot (they were in a car).

Two pretend police cars around Madrid (both on the same day, within 2 hours).

Non were successful in gaining anything from me/us.

I now use the route mentioned By Javea.

Taking that route in September/October. But will be a family in a Minibus so more heads the better I hope.

TM


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We went there in February this year. We stopped at the lorry park on the edge of Barcelona. It has facilities for motorhomes; it's not cheap, but is secure and manned 24hrs a day. We went in all prepared for problems and never had, or saw any - not even any dodgy looking peole hanging about. Great place and the Segrada Familia is a must - knocks all the other cathedrals I've seen into a cocked hat


----------



## folkranger (May 28, 2008)

On the other hand, some years ago when we caravanned we ended up by mistake in the centre of Barca and couldn't get out. I turned left, left again and ended up stuck in a narrow dead end back street behind the main shops. A host of burly males appeared out of the brickwork, disconnected our caravan from the car, turned it round and helped us find our way out.

Last year I had my bike stolen is Strassbourg. Beware all big cities.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

From what I've heard - things can get a little Messi in Barcelona!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I went on a day trip to Barcelona by coach while on a m/c tour - regretted it instantly, not from what has been recounted here, but what a hellish place! hot, dusty, expensive and well overrated. Even the damn cathedral still has scaffolding around it :lol:


----------

